# Hood and lights



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I need to buy a new hood for my 20 gal the one on there only takes an 18 in tube. Does any one know a good place to get one from Thanks Pat.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> I need to buy a new hood for my 20 gal the one on there only takes an 18 in tube. Does any one know a good place to get one from Thanks Pat.


If you're planting a good option which also will be inexpensive is to buy two Coralife T5 freshwater sets. Each one will take two 24" bulbs. You'll want a glass top too.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> If you're planting a good option which also will be inexpensive is to buy two Coralife T5 freshwater sets. Each one will take two 24" bulbs. You'll want a glass top too.


Can you just buy these at home depot or should i go some where else Thanks Pat.


----------

